# L



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

My good bud from Sportsmen's Warehouse (store manager) wants to get some of his cohorts from other stores (I think 4-6 guys) out on a waterfowl or waterfowl/upland hunt trip.

I told him I knew a reliable source (namely, you guys). I know he's way behind the curve in terms of timing but these guys have been great in our state and have gone out of their way to accomodate youth events, sponsoring as many things as they can and just flat out providing great service.

Any guide services with reasonable accomodations come to mind in ND or SD? Thanks guys for any help you can provide.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

why do they need a guide?

just go to ND and freelance! :beer:


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

The conversation was like 30 seconds and I surmised corporate was going to pay for these mangers. My buddy has never been to the Dakota's and I think he's the one organizing or trying to organize something on a last minute notice.

I'm stopping by his store tomorrow and will get more details of what they're looking for.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Well just from my experiance in ND all you really need to do is find a place to stay, be it a hotel or a room rented from a farmer, and then look around for birds.

If the land is not posted you can hunt it , if it is posted the name and address or phone # has to be on the sign and most of the time they just want to know who is going to be there. The people are very friendly.

The thing about guides and outfitters is they lease up a lot of land (more than even they can use) and the regular guy cant find a place to hunt. :******:

So you should really try freelancing while you still can because the more the land gets leased the less likely the great state of ND will keep their laws that alow us to *WALK ON *to none posted land! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Why don't they contact Cory Hylla,or Nick Berglund from the Fargo store.They have been free lance hunting since Sept 1,and even were involved in the delta youth hunt.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

WI-Lab, This is the wrong place to be looking for guides we are not to popular on this site. I would advise you to check with the tourism dept. or go to the NDPGOA website you will many qualified there. Good Luck


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

mallard said:


> Why don't they contact Cory Hylla,or Nick Berglund from the Fargo store.They have been free lance hunting since Sept 1,and even were involved in the delta youth hunt.


I'll pass it along. Thanks!

G/O, Yes, I know. I feeelance and could never afford nor would I pay to hunt birds anywhere. Just try'in to help out a bud who's been more than helpful to our community of sportsmen here in SE WI. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

WI-LabLover, Dont you giude for Stateline Guide Service? You free lance and cant afford to pay to hunt birds, but charge other sportsmen to go with you?? We dont care for G/O's here in WI either :******: .


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

this is starting to be fun ..here we go!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I wasnt going to say anything about him being a guide but when he said he couldnt afford nor would he pay to hunt birds but charges others $150 a gun(off a link of his to Stateline), it sounds hypocritical. :eyeroll:


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh boy, let's jump to conclusions right away!

I guide part time for Stateline when he has upland or field goose needs. I don't make the money the owner makes and guiding for me is a great opportunity to make new friends and it's additional work for the labs. I sure don't do it for the money nor do I need the money.

I also "guide" for free as I have access to an excellent private goose field that I make available to predominatley young hunters after crops are down.

I wouldn't pay to hunt birds myself. That's just my decision. Most clients are new to waterfowling/upland and don't have the gear or dogs but want to give it a try or "gift it" for a kid.

Keep stirring though, it's always fun :beer: ! Good luck to ya this season!

PS: By the way, if you'd like to come by this Sunday and look me in the eye, I'll be at Fox River Christian Church (Waukesha) from 2pm -4pm putting on a Retreiver Tune-Up event in conjunction with Sportsman's Warehouse and Badger State Hunting Retriever Club.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

How am I jumping to conclusions by saying you are a guide? You justed stated that your are a guide!! Thats good that you take kids with you BUT that doesnt change the fact so dont try selling me your Im taking kids and I guide for free and I work with dogs and I go to church BS because the majority of the people on here do the samethings and it doesnt make you any better then anybody else, and they dont charge. As far as meeting you to "look you in the eye", why would I do that? We obviously have nothing to discuss, or are you implying something? If you want to keep going around about the fact that you are a guide then you can PM me and keep it off the boards so Chris doesnt have to babysit this topic. Either way you have a very nice day and a good season.


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

How this ever got to this point, I'll never know?

My invitation was and remains to come on up and participate in a fun event for retrievers and handlers. I believe SW is going to hand out discount coupons as well. I welcome the chance to meet new buds but I'm sorry if I somehow pi_ _ed you off?

Chalk one up for maybe just having a bad day I guess and press on.

I'm PM'ing you now with my work and cell #'s and hope you'll feel free to give me a call. Always happy to talk  .


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

YOGA


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

rigges rugas motis


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

dosch said:


> YOGA


??


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> I don't make the money the owner makes and guiding for me is a great opportunity to make new friends


Yah and I go to the bathroom to make new best friends.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

And LOCKED.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------

